# 16:9 Fernseher am PC und nur 4:3 Bild ???



## Lonestare (11. Juli 2008)

Hi, hatte mir letztens einen 16:9 HD-Ready Fernseher von Daewoo (DLT-19B4X) gekauft und ihn vorhin mit meinem PC über VGA-Kabel an meiner ATI X1900 verbunden. Betriebssystem ist Vista und Catalyst ist 8.6.
Ich kann den Fernseher zwar als 2. Monitor nutzen allerdings kann ich kein Bild klonen, sondern ihn nur als erweiterten Monitor nutzen. Damit kann ich leben, allerdings kann ich keine 16:9 Filme als solche sehen, sondern nur 4:3, also die gleichen Balken wie auf meinem normalen 4:3 Monitor. Ich kann ihn aber auch nirgends als 16:9 Monitor deklarieren, mir werden nur die normalen Auflöungen angeboten (1024:768...) Weiß jemand wie ich doch noch in den Genuss von 16:9 komme und Filme im Vollbild sehen kann. Gibt es zudem eine Variante wie ich Spielen sagen kann, dass sie darauf laufen sollen ohne dass ich den Fernseher als primären Monitor deklariere????


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2008)

geh mal mit der fernbedienung das normale TV-menü durch, ob und wo du da möglichkeiten für die bilddarstellung hast.


----------



## Lonestare (11. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 11.07.2008 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> geh mal mit der fernbedienung das normale TV-menü durch, ob und wo du da möglichkeiten für die bilddarstellung hast.



hab ich schon, ich kann das bild zwar auf 16:9 strecken aber nur in der Breite, die Höhe bleibt gleich


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Juli 2008)

also beim normalen tv ist es meistens so dass das signal als "letterbox" gesendet wird

das heißt der rand wird mitgesended

das ist total idiotisch und es verhindert schönes 16:9

bei den ard sendern wird aber richtiges 16:9 gesendet

weiß jetzt nicht ob dein problem wirklich dadran liegt, aber nur mal so als info


----------



## Lonestare (11. Juli 2008)

FetterKasten am 11.07.2008 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> also beim normalen tv ist es meistens so dass das signal als "letterbox" gesendet wird
> das heißt der rand wird mitgesended
> das ist total idiotisch und es verhindert schönes 16:9
> bei den ard sendern wird aber richtiges 16:9 gesendet
> weiß jetzt nicht ob dein problem wirklich dadran liegt, aber nur mal so als info



tv klappt ja aber vom pc her nicht.
Kann ich eventuell mit einem Programm eine entsprechende Auflösung erzwingen? Hatte es mit Power-Strip probiert. Klappte nicht wirklich, manchmal wollte er es übernehmen aber meistens nicht und sofern man das Catalyst öffnet waren die Einstellungen wieder hinfällig, gibt es ein anderes Programm mit dem ich die Auflösung auf dem Fernseher auf 16:9 oder HD-Ready Format erzwinge


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2008)

was ist denn, wenn du das TV als primären monitor deklarierst? kriegst du das nicht hin?


----------



## Lonestare (11. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 11.07.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn, wenn du das TV als primären monitor deklarierst? kriegst du das nicht hin?



da der Fernseher als Standard Monitor erkannt wird sind so auch nur die normalen 4:3 Auflösungen möglich


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2008)

Lonestare am 11.07.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 11.07.2008 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach, jetzt seh ich das erst: VGA kabel... dann isses klar, dass da nicht irgendwas mit auflösungen usw. "erkannt" werden kann. das is ja nur ein analoges signal, ohne auflösungsinfos. selbst wenn du exakt die auflösung, die ein TV hat, am PC einstellen könntest, wäre das bild nicht optimal und scharf. 

was mich aber wundert ist, dass das TV das bild nicht "voll"kriegt. 

was ist denn, wenn du am PC im player das bild absichtlich nicht als 16:9 einstellst?


ps: du weißt aber, aber auch 16:9-filme oft trotzdem balken oben und unten haben?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. Juli 2008)

Welche Auflösung unterstütz denn Dein TV beim Betrieb als Monitor?
Dann solltest Du den Standart-Monitortreiber gegen einen anderen ersetzen. Zum Beispiel installierst Du den Treiber für "Digitaler-Flachbildschirm 1600*1200" oder "Standart Monitor SVGA 1600*1200*. Danach solltest Du in der Lage sein im CCC die dargestellte Auflösung des erweiterten Desktops zu ändern.


----------



## Lonestare (11. Juli 2008)

Scorpioking78 am 11.07.2008 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Auflösung unterstütz denn Dein TV beim Betrieb als Monitor?
> Dann solltest Du den Standart-Monitortreiber gegen einen anderen ersetzen. Zum Beispiel installierst Du den Treiber für "Digitaler-Flachbildschirm 1600*1200" oder "Standart Monitor SVGA 1600*1200*. Danach solltest Du in der Lage sein im CCC die dargestellte Auflösung des erweiterten Desktops zu ändern.




DANKE, geht, stimmt, statt nach dem Programm zu suchen, was die Auflösung erzwingt einfach einen  Standard Treiber installieren. Läuft jetzt in 1280x768. Gibt zwar sicher noch etwas Feintuningbedarf aber zu 99% bin ich erstmal glücklich, Danke nochmal


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. Juli 2008)

Lonestare am 11.07.2008 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es zudem eine Variante wie ich Spielen sagen kann, dass sie darauf laufen sollen ohne dass ich den Fernseher als primären Monitor deklariere????



Mh, was das betrifft versuche es mal so:
Erzeuge eine Verknüpung des Spieles auf dem erweiterten Desktop und starte es da durch Doppelklick. Also bei mir funktioniert das so unter WinXP.


----------

